# Do you know someone who developed Depersonalization in their teenage years and got cured after some years?



## Ray46 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have weed induced dp since 10 years (got it when I was 16) and wonder if there are people who got cured who got this in their teenage years…


----------



## user1111 (6 mo ago)

You mean just dpdr?


----------



## Ray46 (Apr 29, 2017)

user1111 said:


> You mean just dpdr?


Yess


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I had a meltdown on weed and got DP from it.

I recovered.

It is possible. Keep the faith. I still come to this site because I want to encourage people. I know what a fucking hell DP is. It is so painful for me to see people still suffering.


----------



## Ray46 (Apr 29, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> I had a meltdown on weed and got DP from it.
> 
> I recovered.
> 
> It is possible. Keep the faith. I still come to this site because I want to encourage people. I know what a fucking hell DP is. It is so painful for me to see people still suffering.


How old were you when you developed it and how old when you recovered?


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Ray46 said:


> How old were you when you developed it and how old when you recovered?


I was 21 when I developed it. I was 25 when I could honestly say I "recovered".


----------



## DpLoopOn (4 mo ago)

Long time lurker here and thought I needed to create an account and finally start posting. Hello fellow sufferers. 

I'm 28 years old and had constant DP since 13, started by extreme anxiety, stress and trauma. Weed panic attacks aggravated it.

While I'm not recovered yet, I have a story to contribute that has to do with recovery.

7 Years ago I had a time (few months), where I would sometimes reconnect with reality, thoughts would come back and I had a more relaxed feeling. It was at a time when I was meditating/grounding every evening for 1-2 hours and going to speech therapy. During the meditation I sometimes felt like a barrier broke down and a rush of thoughts and emotions went down my head. It was quite overwhelming, but i enjoyed it since I used to have a complete blank mind.
The DP wasn't completely gone by that time, but it was way better than usual, I had a more relaxed sleep and I'm sure if my life would have continued that way, DP would have lifted more and more and finally left.
Unfortunately some stressful changes brought DP to baseline again.

I also read about different people having it up to 20 years that were able to recover.


----------



## Ray46 (Apr 29, 2017)

Grindelwald said:


> I had a meltdown on weed and got DP from it.
> 
> I recovered.
> 
> It is possible. Keep the faith. I still come to this site because I want to encourage people. I know what a fucking hell DP is. It is so painful for me to see people still suffering.


Lucky you! Can I may ask how old you were and how long your episode was?


----------

